# Artikel fehlt auf buffed.de (ist aber im Archiv zu finden)



## MikolajPL (5. Mai 2018)

Heute (Sa. 05.05.2018) erschien um 13:40 Uhr der Artikel Nvidia: Partnerprogramm wird nach Kritik eingestellt.
Dieser Artikel ist auf der Hauptseite buffed.de gar nicht zu finden; wohl aber über das Artikel-Archiv.
Ich habe es mit Firefox und Chrome getestet.
Wird wohl ein Bug sein ...


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Mai 2018)

Bei mir erscheint der Artikel. Sowohl direkt über den Link zum Artikel, als auch in der Übersichtsseite http://www.buffed.de/Nvidia-Firma-17445/
Auch mit Firefox und Chrome getestet. Sowohl eingeloggt, als auch ausgeloggt.


----------

